# Snake ID Port Macquarie



## HeronsPython (Nov 2, 2013)

found this snake in my back yard today , so i had a play with it for a while and took some snaps and released it when the kids got home from school .I have seen many that look the same up here on the farm . Any ideas of species / sub species ?
I live 10 mins south of Port Macquarie NSW Mid North Coast


----------



## saximus (Nov 2, 2013)

It's a Carpet python Morelia spilota mcdowelli. Considering your location it's likely an Intergrade


----------



## HeronsPython (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for the information much appreciated Saximus


----------



## Bushman (Nov 2, 2013)

I agree with Sax's ID of Carpet Python, although it's just _Morelia spilota_, as the subspecies _M. s. mcdowelli_ refers to the Coastal Carpet Python. I also agree that based primarily on the locality where it was found, it's a natural mid-north coast (NSW) intergrade. The pattern and coloration of this individual do nothing to suggest otherwise.
By the way, it's best not to put wild specimens into a vivarium that has had other captive reptiles in it for a few reasons. Most importantly, you can potentially transfer pests and diseases from previous inhabitants of that cage into wild populations and vise-versa.


----------



## HeronsPython (Nov 2, 2013)

thanks Bushman , I dont keep snakes yet but after handling this specimen and watching it for the day i am going to for sure . the extra info is appreciated


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Just a small correction. It is not an issue to use an old cage as such, only one that has recently been utilised. If potential pathogens or their eggs could survive air drying, then they could be picked up anywhere. It is the transfer of viable pathogens from living snakes (or their fresh wastes) that presents a potential hazard. So just make sure you keep wild snakes physically distant from captive snakes or where they have recently been. 

It looks more Diamond than Carpet to me but irrespective if you were looking for a labelto hang on it then "Diamond-Coastal Carpet Intergrade" would have it covered. 

Blue


----------

